
Elon Musk scales up his ambitions, considering going “well beyond” Mars - endswapper
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/09/spacexs-interplanetary-transport-system-will-go-well-beyond-mars/
======
unprepare
As the article says, Musk will be speaking at the IAC conference on September
27th, and hes expected to give some details on how he plans to colonize Mars.

The conference will be doing a livestream here:
[http://livestream.com/accounts/4426843/events/6315496/player...](http://livestream.com/accounts/4426843/events/6315496/player?width=640&height=360&enableInfoAndActivity=true&autoPlay=true&mute=false)

